# Farmtrac 435 hydraulic leakI can loosen it a



## tabaka45 (Mar 19, 2018)

I have a small leak coming from what looks like a very small spin on filter located on the brake side of the transmission case just under the foot rest. I think it houses a check valve for the hydraulic system. It is just a slow drip but I would still like to correct it. The diagram shows three o-rings, but the problem is that it is not easy to get to because of the foot rest and the brake linkage. I tried to tighten it a little bit but that did no good. I can loosen and remove it from above, but I am worried about being able to get it back on. Any suggestions?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You can obtain a free parts and for fee service manual here: http://partsforfarmtrac.com/FT435-535.html

You will find a diagram of the hydraulic filter and mounting block, with the components identified on page 10:15 of the parts manual. If you are happy with the tractor, I recommend you buy the Service/Repair/Workshop manual. These were Ford designs, and excellent tractors in the series you have.


----------



## tabaka45 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks. I have that diagram and it is part #35 that I am referring to—at least that appears to be it. I wish there was a better picture. Like I indicated it looks like a small (inch to inch and a half diameter) spin on oil filter. Since everything is working I assume I just need an o-ring, probably #35. I like the tractor although it came without the axle or traction lock installed. I’ll probably get the service manual at some point—and that may be now.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

#35 is the hydraulic pump relief valve. It has been years since I was into one of these, but if the assembly is drooling it would be a good idea to disassemble it and replace the O rings. Once a relief valve seal starts leaking it is just a matter of time until it is a full blown hydraulic fluid under pressure blow.


----------



## tabaka45 (Mar 19, 2018)

It is in a tight space and while I can easily screw it off, I am a little concerned about being able to line up the threads when reinstalling it. Does the valve come out with the canister and is it simple to clean, reassemble and replace the o-rings?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The valve is a cartridge unit, the O rings are standard metric Buna-N Nitrile found at most NAPA auto parts stores, all hydraulic hose and fitting suppliers, or from the partsforfarmtrac.com site. Take your valve in with the existing O rings in place to obtain the correct size if you go to a local shop. The cartridge drops in place and the threads will line up when reinstalling. Just be patient.
The valve itself is non-serviceable, and if cracked or otherwise faulty it is simply replaced (http://store.farmtrac-tractor-parts.com/esl11271.html). Given the age of the tractor, and that the relief springs get tired with use, I would most likely order the new valve and O rings from the website.


----------



## tabaka45 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, that is what I hoped to hear. The tractor has less than 600 hours so I am hoping I just need the o-rings.


----------

